
London’s Royal Free Hospital Handed over Personal Health Data to Google - dsaavy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/03/google-deepmind-16m-patient-royal-free-deal-data-protection-act
======
usr1106
Article is more than 2 years old.

